# Wild Camping spot near Oxford



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Can anyone help, please?

We will be attending a workshop here:
Kennington Village Hall, Kennington Road, Kennington, Oxford, OX1 5PG

and need to find either a wild camping spot (ideal) or a site within walking distance (walking distance carrying fairly heavy musical instruments so not too far!)

Anyone local to the area able to suggest anything?

tia
Marilyn


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Have you tried to Google Map the address?? Looks like it has a large car park.

Assuming you don't have an RV or too something large then ask the organisers if you could use the car park ??

Its a bit rural around the outskirts of Oxford and likely to be quite a walk from any campsite ?? Sorry not from that area, so can't give specific help.

HTH

Trev


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, Trev. Yes, I have Googled the venue and there is a large car park but it's shared with the surgery so not sure whether our MH would be welcome. It isn't very big (17ft6in) but is quite high with the Luton and is quite wide too. I'm going to email the workshop organiser to see if she can help but just hoped that someone local might know.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Marilyn said:


> Thanks, Trev. Yes, I have Googled the venue and there is a large car park but it's shared with the surgery so not sure whether our MH would be welcome. It isn't very big (17ft6in) but is quite high with the Luton and is quite wide too. I'm going to email the workshop organiser to see if she can help but just hoped that someone local might know.


Marilyn,

Good luck and this'll bump it back up again !!

I'm sure someone will pop their head up!!

Trev


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Most village halls will let you stay on the car park, some charge, some don't. Have you asked them?
Iain


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If all else fails, your location in Kennington is just over 1 mile from the C&CC Oxford site. That is located near the Redbridge Park & Ride.

Philip


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi i live at brackley thats not to far from where you want to stay 
thier is a place called weston on the green go out the village till you come to a corner that has a big laybye its ok to stay thier.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kennington village hall is on a fairly steep slope and you might have problems levelling or getting up there in the first place.

There is a pub across the road- the Tandem- which might well be able to help as they do have a large car park. Kennington is a very sociable village and, if you wrote to the workshop organisers, I'd put money on them finding you somewhere to stay.

http://www.pub-explorer.com/oxon/pub/tandemkennington.htm

G


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow! You lot are *marvellous* - thanks so much for all the help.



> Most village halls will let you stay on the car park, some charge, some don't. Have you asked them?
> Iain


Thanks, Iain - yes have emailed but not had reply yet.



> If all else fails, your location in Kennington is just over 1 mile from the C&CC Oxford site. That is located near the Redbridge Park & Ride.
> 
> Philip


Thanks so much Philip. We're members of the CC but not the C&CC so perhaps we should join. A mile is a fairly long walk with the instruments to carry but a definite possibility 



> hi i live at brackley thats not to far from where you want to stay
> thier is a place called weston on the green go out the village till you come to a corner that has a big laybye its ok to stay thier.


Thanks firewood - that's a good help

Much appreciated everyone - thanks


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Grizzly - your post hadn't appeared when I started typing my previous one.

Thanks very much for the info, especially the bit about the car park possibly being on a steep slope. Will follow up on your advice. Much appreciated, thanks.

Marilyn


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Marilyn
As you drive through Kennington towards Radley just before leaving Kennington there is a lane on the left which serves an industrial estate and goes on past it down to the river, the road ends at the car park and has a footbridge over the river. The Thames path goes through the car park but wouldn't be much used at night. I think it would be fine for overnighting. There is a housing estate on the other side but it's not a rough area.It is quite a secluded spot.
Neil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

neilanddot said:


> Hi Marilyn
> As you drive through Kennington towards Radley just before leaving Kennington there is a lane on the left which serves an industrial estate and goes on past it down to the river, the road ends at the car park and has a footbridge over the river. The Thames path goes through the car park but wouldn't be much used at night. I think it would be fine for overnighting. There is a housing estate on the other side but it's not a rough area.It is quite a secluded spot.
> Neil


This car park doesn't have a very good reputation locally so I'd beware. We don't even leave our car there when we have lunch at the pub on the other bank as there have been several break-ins.

The car park itself - intended for fishermen- has a low barrier and the area just outside it, at the end of the bridge, has very large clear notices telling you not to overnight. The footbridge goes across to Sandford lock (and a very good pub!) and the lock-keepers cottage as well as Sandford village and a riverside development of new houses and flats so it is quite busy.

If you go on, through Radley and into Abingdon, there is Peachcroft farm CL -see the MHF database. The number 35 bus goes from Abingdon centre, through Radley and Kennington, past the village hall, and passes close to Peachcroft farm ( 200 yards) The bus goes about 4 times an hour or more-check that.

Let me know if I can help- we live very close but have no room for your van.

G

Peachcroft Farm


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Many thanks neilanddot and Grizzly. 

I found out why I hadn't had a reply from the organizer - the email was still sitting in my Outbox because it couldn't log on to the server or something. It's gone now so they may be able to help, fingers crossed. If not, there are several really helpful replies here so we should be fine. 

Thanks to everyone - I really do appreciate the trouble everyone has taken and hope to be able to reciprocate sometime. 

Marilyn


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Wild Camping Abingdon*

Can you wild camp in the Bridge Street carpark on the river going out of Abingdon on A415.

Lorries park up here overnight.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Wild Camping Abingdon*



some-where-in-oxford said:


> Can you wild camp in the Bridge Street carpark on the river going out of Abingdon on A415.
> 
> Lorries park up here overnight.


Not wild camping as they charge quite a lot. I put it in the MHF database some time ago- see under Abingdon, Rye Farm car park.

That would mean getting the 35 bus to Oxford which goes via Kennington and passes the village hall - very convenient.

If you camp at the CC site beside the Redbridge P&R then the 35 bus goes close to there and will take you to the door. I'd not attempt to walk from the site to the village hall- with or without an instrument !

G

See:

Abingdon on Thames


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Wild Camping Abingdon*

Grizzly said: " I'd not attempt to walk from the site to the village hall- with or without an instrument !"

I couldn't possibly comment  

I would guess its about 15 minutes walk.

http://tinyurl.com/ylgkomy

I was in that area last week, have a mate who lives in The Avenue, by the Bagley Wood Road junction. There are double Yellow lines and it was a pain to park.


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Marilyn and Grizzly
Thanks for your input on my suggestion Grizzly, I have parked there and gone for a dogwalk, but that is all.Didn't know it had a bad reputation! Neil


----------

